

Keynote PyCon 2012: Paul Graham, Y Combinator [video] - pajju
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9ITLdmfdLI&feature=relmfu

======
Toph
What's with the constant hums... Has PG always talked like that? Truly
curious. No means of disrespect.

